# If AI was 6'6"



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I was thinking the other day when someone said TJ Ford's game would improve if he was taller, well what if AI was taller? Would he be better than Kobe and/or Tmac?


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

It depends how you look at it. Realistically, probably not because he wouldn't be nearly as quick or fast.

But if you want to speak unrealistically...then he might be.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CiMa</b>!
> It depends how you look at it. Realistically, probably not because he wouldn't be nearly as quick or fast.
> 
> But if you want to speak unrealistically...then he might be.


He wouldn't be as quick or fast but nor would he have to be. He'd by no means be slow tho. I would just think his heart and determination would seperate him from the crowd.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> He wouldn't be as quick or fast but nor would he have to be. He'd by no means be slow tho. I would just think his heart and determination would seperate him from the crowd.


Yes but would it improve his jumpshot? You'd think that a few more inches would allow him to shoot up over the top of people better. However, I've seen tall, athletic guys that are terrible shooters and short guys like KJ who shot a high %. I think his low fg % is why everyone is quick to put him third behind Kobe and TMac as an individual player. If he shot closer to 45% I think he'd be a top 3 player. The one area of his game that would vastly improve with added size is his defense. He's great as playing the passing lanes but he struggles as a man to man defender against taller guards. I think that he'd be much better in that regard. I think that he'd have a chance to be better than Kobe and TMac but some of the flaws would still be there.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

If i was 7'6....:gopray:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

If he was 6'6" he would not be able to slide through the defense as he often does, because he would be to big.


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

not to be mean or anything but this post is retarded beacause if AI were 6'6 then his game would be different... he wouldnt use the things that make his successful as it is... i mean i am sure he would still be great and all but it would change his game entirely


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

One of AI's greatest strengths is using his small size to his advantage, with his ballhandling, playing the passing lanes, moving without the ball, etc.... who knows what kind of player he'd be if he were tall... of course, I think he'd be at least as good as he is now, he's a great athlete and a great competitor. Just having endurance and heart counts for a lot.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If my mom had a d*** she would be my dad.  :bsmile:


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

If Iverson was 6'6 and somehow retains 95% of his quickness and agility. He'd be the closest to young MJ, in terms of offensive approach to basketball.

I can picture Iverson taking it in the rim and dunking on fools, I can also see him nailing more shots within the 17 footer range...


But thats if he was 6'6 with quickness similar to his current form.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

If, if was fifth we'd all be drunk.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> If my mom had a d*** she would be my dad.  :bsmile:


How do you know she doesn't?


----------



## nikebasketball (Jan 28, 2004)

*
AI would be crazy if he had that height.

I could see him attacking the basket nonstop with a 6'6" frame.
*


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

when iverson came out of college, i likened him to jordan - in that he had an ability to get to the hoop, shake his defender like noone else. the difference was that, at 6'6, jordan (and tmac and kobe) was (are) far superior at converting around the basket. at 6'1, iverson just can't convert as well as he'd be able to at 6'6. hence the much lower fg%.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> How do you know she doesn't?


That was a low blow, but still funny as hell. :laugh:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> I think his low fg % is why everyone is quick to put him third behind Kobe and TMac as an individual player. If he shot closer to 45% I think he'd be a top 3 player.


Iverson is by no means better than Ray Allen.....

No friggn way......


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> He wouldn't be as quick or fast but nor would he have to be. He'd by no means be slow tho. I would just think his heart and determination would seperate him from the crowd.


You have to understand that his heart and determination is from being small in stature... you will find the smaller the NBA player, the larger the "heart". This is the reason why big guys tend to be more docile players in general.

Stuart


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> 
> 
> You have to understand that his heart and determination is from being small in stature... you will find the smaller the NBA player, the larger the "heart". This is the reason why big guys tend to be more docile players in general.
> ...


Well the whole term having heart is usually associated with people who aren't as physically gifted with size as others. Many times an average sized player gets labeled as agressive instead of having heart. I think AI's attitude is what gives him his heart and determination more then anything.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

no, his small size and quickness are his best assets, it'd probably make him worse if anything


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

He was formerly the best SG from 1999-2001.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> 
> 
> Iverson is by no means better than Ray Allen.....
> ...


Iverson was and will always be better than Ray Allen, and this comment is coming from a user who isn't on either side of either player.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

If adding 5-6 inches to his height would improve his 40% FG mark, then I would say his height would make him the best SG in the league.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I think that if Allen Iverson were 6"4 then he would be considered one of the greatest of all time. He would still be small and quick, but would be longer and taller and maintain his 40+" vertical, and he does have a very nice mid range shot.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> I was thinking the other day when someone said TJ Ford's game would improve if he was taller, well what if AI was taller? Would he be better than Kobe and/or Tmac?


Speculation can be fun when kept in perspective. 

My vote on this topic of speculation is like most votes - my own personal opinion. Yes, Iverson would be the best sg if he was 6'6".


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: If AI was 6'6"*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> Speculation can be fun when kept in perspective.
> ...


Time to get NBA live out and see what happens if we make a 6'6" AI.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: If AI was 6'6"*



> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Time to get NBA live out and see what happens if we make a 6'6" AI.


I think to a certain extent you'd get rip hamiliton. Theres no way that iverson could maintain his lightning quick speed if he were 6'6.

I agree with the comment that his game would change if he had height. He could post up, he could rebound better and defend better.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: If AI was 6'6"*



> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> 
> 
> I think to a certain extent you'd get rip hamiliton. Theres no way that iverson could maintain his lightning quick speed if he were 6'6.
> ...


Rip Hamilton with an attitude. Thats a good comparison... but you'd still have to say he'd be better than Rip because of his ball handling and all the other factors that made him the MVP a few years back.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>onecooljew</b>!
> If i was 7'6....:gopray:


Lol that would be the day.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't think you'd get Rip Hamilton. I think you'd get Jerry Stackhouse.

In other words: no, AI would NOT be the best SG in the NBA if he were 6'6".

Ed O.


----------

